# Official UMass Sub-Minutemen



## Cuddly Cuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey everyone! Me and my friends are starting a club at UMass Amherst. If anyone here is at or going to UMass Amherst feel free to cube with us next year and join the conversation on this thread! See you all in the fall!


----------



## CuteCuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh wowie sounds fun! Count me in


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Well tickle me pink. You better be sub 20 by then


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 9, 2014)

I have no relation whatsoever with Massachusetts. However, I just want to comment that your usernames are absolutely amazing. Good luck with your club.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jun 9, 2014)

I am not going to UMASS, but if there were ever competitions in Amherst, I would probably attend! Very encouraging to hear that a club is starting out and best of luck!


----------



## sgtjosh (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm a new transfer to UMass Amherst. I live off campus, but have classes there 5 days a week... I know this is an older thread, but if any of you are still around, I'd definitely be down to meet up at some point. One of my other cuber pals (who's not on any forums) mentioned perhaps meeting up somewhere in the dining commons around lunchtime on Fridays. Hope to meet you guys!


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Jun 8, 2015)

Any cubers going to UMass next year? We need cubers!!


----------

